# Welche Kopfrute?



## Amazone01 (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

welche Kopfrute kann eine Anfängerin wie ich nutzen? Was soll ich mir zulegen?
Welche Kosten kommen auf mich zu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Versuchs mal mit ner Browning Syntec Pro Canal 9,5 m, liegt bei ca. 80 €. Habe ich schon seit 1 Jahr und fische super gerne damit. Ist zwar nicht ganz so leicht wie andere, aber schön stiff und stabil, reicht auch mal für ne größere Barbe am Gummizug!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## PierreNoel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs mal mit ner Browning Syntec Pro Canal 9,5 m, liegt bei ca. 80 €. Habe ich schon seit 1 Jahr und fische super gerne damit. Ist zwar nicht ganz so leicht wie andere, aber schön stiff und stabil, reicht auch mal für ne größere Barbe am Gummizug!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven



das Ding ist für den Preis echt tonnenschwehr. Sowas bekommt man in 10 Meter schon 200 Gramm leichter. Gerade bei Anfängern sollte man nicht zuviel in die Hand legen.


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Is zwar schwer, aber kannste auch mit nem 20ger Gummi fischen.Leichter is auch nicht unbedingt besser, sondern einfach nur weniger und dünneres Material, aber lange nicht so hart im Nehmen!Mit der Pro Canal könnte man auch Karpfen crunchen wenn man Spass dran hat. Ich denke für Anfänger besser als ne leichte, da man mit solchen Ruten auch vorsichtiger umgehen muss. Liegt auch dran wofür man die Rute benötigt. Wenn ich am See fische benutze ich ne Arca Golden 50. War mal ne Sonderserie, ist 9,5 m lang und wiegt nur 405 Gramm, is aber halt empfindlich und nix fürn Strom!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## PierreNoel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Abramis_brama schrieb:
			
		

> Is zwar schwer, aber kannste auch mit nem 20ger Gummi fischen.Leichter is auch nicht unbedingt besser, sondern einfach nur weniger und dünneres Material, aber lange nicht so hart im Nehmen!Mit der Pro Canal könnte man auch Karpfen crunchen wenn man Spass dran hat. Ich denke für Anfänger besser als ne leichte, da man mit solchen Ruten auch vorsichtiger umgehen muss. Liegt auch dran wofür man die Rute benötigt. Wenn ich am See fische benutze ich ne Arca Golden 50. War mal ne Sonderserie, ist 9,5 m lang und wiegt nur 405 Gramm, is aber halt empfindlich und nix fürn Strom!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven



ok, Abramis ich denke wir sollte diese Fachsimpelei nicht auf dem Rücken der Lady austragen, das sind spielereien für Experten.
Was Sie braucht ist eine stabile, Kopfrute, möglichst leicht da die Anfänger eben noch nicht so gut seitlich fischen können, und gerade Frauen nicht einfach so den Anschlag drauf haben.
In der heutigen Zeit sind High Carbon Ruten sehr unempfindlich, da muss man die Spitze schon irgendwo gegen knallen oder den Kofferaumdeckel auf den Blank werfen damit der kaputt geht.

Ich selber habe meine Frau fürs Stippen gewonnen, und die Erfahrung gemacht dass das Gewicht die entscheidende Rolle spielt. 

So und um diese Diskussion zu beenden fände ich es sinnvoller wenn ein Stippboardi eine die Kollegin einlädt mal etwas auf dem trockenen mit der einen oder der anderen Rute zu üben oder zu testen....... bevor wir hier unsere alten Expertendiskussionen "Gummizug", "verkürzt oder nicht" "Shimano oder "Browning" und und und ....... wieder aufleben lassen.


Pierre


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Da hast wohl Recht!!
Am besten zu nem grossen Tackledealer und einfach mal Probehalten!!!!
Ist sowieso am besten!!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Brassenwilli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Hallo
ist natürlich auch eine Frage die nicht immer so einfach beantwortet werden kann da weder die zu befischenden Gewässer noch die Hauptfischarten bekannt sind.
Ganz pauschal würde ich einem Kopfruten-Anfänger folgende Ruten empfehlen:

1. BROWNING AGGRESSOR SPEED, Länge 11,00 m
die Rute hat einen relativ dünnen Blank und kann sowohl als Langschnurrute aber auch zum verkürzten Fischen eingesetzt werden. 
Ein Bundle, bestehend aus 1 x Rute plus 2 x 5/1er Topset plus Futteral sollte für um die € 400,-- zu bekommen sein.

2. BROWNING LETHAL WEAPON II, Länge 13,00 m
eine Rute für viele Bereiche (Fluß, Kanal, See) hat ein etwas höheres Gewischt (ca. 1100g) verzeiht Fehler.
Ein Bundle, bestehend aus 1 x Rute plus 1 x Cupping-Kit plus 2 x 5/1er Topset plus Futteral sollte für um die € 500,-- zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Brassenwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ist natürlich auch eine Frage die nicht immer so einfach beantwortet werden kann da weder die zu befischenden Gewässer noch die Hauptfischarten bekannt sind.
> Ganz pauschal würde ich einem Kopfruten-Anfänger folgende Ruten empfehlen:
> 
> ...


 
Is das nicht ein bisschen viel Geld für ne Anfängerausrüstung?


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Soviel Geld würde ich noch nich mal als langjähriger Hardcorestipper ausgeben!!!#t 

Gruß Sven


----------



## PierreNoel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Is das nicht ein bisschen viel Geld für ne Anfängerausrüstung?


Perfekt erkannt. Carpchamp

Also ich habe kurz vor Weihnachten mal eine Ausrüstung für meine Frau gekauft und vorher ne kleine Rechnung aufgemacht.

Stippe, 9,5 m High Carbon IM7, Tele, 500 Gramm    90 €
Kiepe, einfach Holz/Alu 4 Ladig                             39 €
5 Montagen 1-4 g, 1 mit Knicklichtpose                 10 €
2 Pack Vorfächer                                                5 €
1 Unterfangkescher DAM                                     15 €
einfaches Futeral für Stippe u. Kescher                  12 €
Taschenmesser                                                 10 €
Wirbel, Schrotblei, Hakenlöser, Lotbleie                   8 €
Dosen f. Futter, div. Köder                                  10 €
V - Auflage für Stippe tele/alu                               5 €
Wickelbretter, Schnur, ect                                    8 €
und NATÜRLICH ne Thermoskanne                         10 €

macht zusammen 232,-- €

Also ich finde das ist ne Menge Geld um mal gerade so ein Hobby anzufangen.

Pierre


----------



## Kleine BraSSe (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Also ich habe eine Faps Megalite die kostet ungefähre 2500 zum anfang gehabt!
Hatte bestimmt 5 brüche und musste 20 kits kaufen aber es hat sich gelohnt weil gerade anfänger mit was vernümpftigem angel sollten!
MfG
n1 Matchangler


----------



## plattform7 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Ich finde das sowieso sehr lüstig, warum man für sooo kleine Fische soooo lange und teure Ruten braucht |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri 

Ist natürlich nur Joke!


----------



## Brassenwilli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Kleine BraSSe schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe eine Faps Megalite die kostet ungefähre 2500 zum anfang gehabt!
> Hatte bestimmt 5 brüche und musste 20 kits kaufen aber es hat sich gelohnt weil gerade anfänger mit was vernümpftigem angel sollten!
> MfG
> n1 Matchangler



Das ist der Grund warum ich nicht die Produkte der oberen Preisklasse genannt habe. Für einen Anfänger sollten die Ersatzteile auch bezahlbar bleiben.
Ich hätte hier auch die neuen Ruten des BROWNING-Programms anführen können aber die sind nichts für Neueinsteiger denn die Ruten verzeihen keine Fehler.

@PierreNoel

Für Deinem Vorschlag über ein paar Trockenübungen für die Kollegin würde ich  mich, wenn gewünscht gerne zur Verfügung stellen. So hat die Kollegin auch gleich einen Einblick in die Stippergilde. 
PN an mich und ich werde sehen wie und wo der Wunsch realisiert werden kann.


----------



## Abramis_brama (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				Kleine BraSSe schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe eine Faps Megalite die kostet ungefähre 2500 zum anfang gehabt!
> Hatte bestimmt 5 brüche und musste 20 kits kaufen aber es hat sich gelohnt weil gerade anfänger mit was vernümpftigem angel sollten!
> MfG
> n1 Matchangler


 
Is ja lustig , ich bin kein Schüler mehr und kann mir son Ding noch nich mal leisten, und dann auch noch Brüche, dann müßte ich unter ner Brücke schlafen!!!
Entweder willste uns verarschen oder Papi hat richtig Kohle!!!  lol
Noch nich einmal meine "Angelkarre kostet soviel". Hab wahrscheinlich was falsch gemacht!!!!!#q 


Gruß Sven


----------



## PierreNoel (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

..... ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass wir uns hier manchmal einen Wolf schreiben, und der Frager kommt nie wieder ?


----------



## Schaumburg (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



			
				PierreNoel schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass wir uns hier manchmal einen Wolf schreiben, und der Frager kommt nie wieder ?


 
Ist mir schon oft aufgefallen ,dafür gibt es aber sehr viele
andere z.B.mich ,die es super finden wenn in einem Thema viel
disskutiert wird,(erst recht wenn Profis wie ihr dass macht). 

Schaumburg#h


----------



## JonasH (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

CHristoph du schleimer!  Haste nicht mal Bock loszuziehen? also so anfang März??? Meld dich mal bei mir, dann machen wir n Tach mit dir, Yannick, Torben nund mir! Falls du lust hast und Yannick darf


----------



## Ultimate (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Hi.
Kann dir für den anfang nur wärmstens z.B die Colmic Bomb Carb - oder Colmic Cosmica empfehlen. Beide Ruten sind leicht super stabil und haben ein sehr gutes handling vorallem sind sie bezahlbar ( um die 200€). Denke du solltest schon so um die 200 € investieren denn die Ruten im unteren Preisbereich sind auch wirklich meistens schlecht (nicht alle Ruten aber 95%).
Weiterhin kommt es auch ganz drauf an wie ernsthaft du das stippen betreiben willst man kann schon zick tausende liegen lassen (bei 4000 hab ich aufgehört mitzuschreiben). 

Nimm aber aufjedenfall mal eine Colmic in die Hand da bist du bestens mit dran.


----------



## HBaerbel (2. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



PierreNoel schrieb:


> Perfekt erkannt. Carpchamp
> 
> Also ich habe kurz vor Weihnachten mal eine Ausrüstung für meine Frau gekauft und vorher ne kleine Rechnung aufgemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

tut mir leid, dass ich das Thema nach 2 Jahren nochmal aufwärmen muss, aber im Moment bin ich selbst auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Tele-Stippe mit gutem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Ich weiß, dass auch an der Angelbranche die Inflation nicht spurlos vorbei geht. Aber wo bekommt man denn eine 9,50m Telestippe mit 500g gewicht für unter 100€? 
Im Auge habe ich momentan, nach langer Suche, die Browning  Pro Canal 9.50m. Allerdings wiegt die um die 650g und kostet zwischen 150 und 200€. 
Sehr attraktiv ist auch die Antares BX TE 2 von Shimano mit einem Gewicht von 335g bei 9m Länge. Allerdings liegt die preislich weit über meinem Budget. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand darüber hinaus noch weiter Tips geben könnte. Vieleicht habe ich ja einfach nur falsch gesucht.

Dank und Gruß
Kai


----------



## Tricast (3. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

Welche Firmen bieten denn noch brauchbare Telestippen an? Trabuccu, Colmic, Sensas, Fly, Tubertini, Faps, Mosella, Mivardi um nur einige zu nennen. Lineaeffe käme auch noch in Frage. Eine interessante Telestippe hat wohl Browning im Programm. Die Handteile sind steckbar und man kann die Rute in verschiedenen Längen fischen, da lohnt sich auch ein paar € mehr auszugeben. Mivardi bietet auch sehr gute Ruten mit einem interessanten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an. Bei Fragen ruhig eine e-mail an info@stippermesse.com

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Welche Firmen bieten denn noch brauchbare Telestippen an? Trabuccu, Colmic, Sensas, Fly, Tubertini, Faps, Mosella, Mivardi um nur einige zu nennen. Lineaeffe käme auch noch in Frage. Eine interessante Telestippe hat wohl Browning im Programm. Die Handteile sind steckbar und man kann die Rute in verschiedenen Längen fischen, da lohnt sich auch ein paar € mehr auszugeben. Mivardi bietet auch sehr gute Ruten mit einem interessanten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an. Bei Fragen ruhig eine e-mail an info@stippermesse.com
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Genau nicht am falschen Ende sparen,und vorher die Rute in der Hand gehabt haben,Körpergröße Handling Gewicht Balance usw.alles muß zusammen passen.Und Bremen ist der Treffpunkt für alle Stipper im Raum Norddeutschland,1 mal im Jahr wo die Szene sich trifft und auch viele Promis am Start sind.
Heinz alles klar bei euch,lg von mir und Team|wavey:.
lg


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Kopfrute?*

hallo, grab das Ding hier mal aus. Habe eine Shimano Super Carbon CJ-1000 2 (römisch 2) in 10m Länge, 10-20gr, geerbt. Das Teil ist fast neuwertig, leider fehlt das Spitzenteil (wird aufgesteckt, kein Tele). Kann mir evtl. jemand (von den alten Hasen hier) was zur Rute sagen? Wert, Ersatzteilbeschaffung. Falls jemand Interesse hat hat, gerne über PN.


----------

